# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: فایل نصب stimul report 2010 2012  به همراه کرک

## sadaf_

سلام
من خیلی گشتم لطفا stimul report 2010 2012 را بگذارید 
یا لینک بدید
کرک هم داشته باشه 
ممنونم

----------


## sadaf_

لااقل 2010 را بگذارید  :متعجب:

----------


## sadaf_

شماها از استیمول ریپورت استفاده نمی کنین؟
یکی بیاد کمکم کنه

----------


## fakhravari

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%B1%D8%AA-Full

----------


## jmfnima

با سلام به شما دوست عزیز
من نسخه 2012 استیمول رو از سایت soft98.ir دانلود کردم ولی لینک دانلودش رو ندارم برو توی سایتش یک سرچی بزن .

----------


## mhdhp86

> با سلام به شما دوست عزیز
> من نسخه 2012 استیمول رو از سایت soft98.ir دانلود کردم ولی لینک دانلودش رو ندارم برو توی سایتش یک سرچی بزن .


 من هم از همین سایت دانلود کردم .کرک شده هست؟

----------


## davidrobert

http://soft98.ir/software/programmin...-Ultimate.html
بفرمایید فایل استیمول همراه با کرک

----------


## sahar000

سلام 
من استیمول 2012 رو نصب کردم ولی نمیتونم  دیزاین stireport رو پیدا کنم،  نمیدونم مشکل کجاست!! یعنی درست نصب نشده ؟؟!!!

----------

